# Lowrance LSS-2 question



## Seaturd (Apr 14, 2004)

I have an HDS 5 Gen 2 with the LSS-2 structure scan module & transducer plus the standard 83/200 transducer. I'm looking to upgrade to an HDS 9 Gen 3. Is this a plug 'n play swap or is additional hardware or wiring required?


----------



## rockytop (Mar 19, 2008)

you will like the wide screen on the 9 with side scan.its plug and play or you can plug the lss2 transducer straight to the unit. your choice if you keep the module. are you keeping the 5 inch.


----------



## Seaturd (Apr 14, 2004)

Thanks Rockytop. Will probably sell the 5.


----------



## jcoholich (Feb 12, 2014)

Or you can get the new totalscan transducer and eliminate both transducers and replace with one. The newer totalscan uses better elements. Also since your upgrading your unit make sure you upgrade your maps. Many different options out there with navionics which will also allow you to do sonarchart live on your new HDS Gen3 screen.


----------



## Brahmabull71 (Jul 30, 2014)

I was told last week at Cabelas in Columbus by their “electronics guru” that the LSS-2 HDI is better than the Total Scan transducer HDI. If they run the same frequency (455-800hz), I’m not sure why that would be? Has anyone else heard this? I can’t find ANY documentation to support his statement. The computer (HDS Gen 3) reading the data is the same?

I run the LSS-2 on mine and was considering the Total Scan, but thinking I’ll just leave mine alone.


----------



## rockytop (Mar 19, 2008)

The 3d structure scan is the best now,but the new box and transducer is needed for gen3. The lss2 and the totalscan have the same elements. Most guys prefer the lss2 and the smaller skimmer for high speed.the totalscan is so big and more difficult to mount just right for high speed.to get 2d sonar the ducer needs to be in the water at speed,the small skimmer is way better then the huge totalscan plowing at speed. I wouldn't change. the totalscan is good on smaller boats on smaller inland lakes that dont go very fast.


----------



## rockytop (Mar 19, 2008)

Another reason to use lss scan transducer and the regular skimmer,you can plug them both and use them together. Guy's buy the total scan transducer ,then can't get a reading at speed.so they go buy a skimmer,then they find out they can't use both because they both have traditional sonar,and the units can't process that information. Then you have to go into settings and choose the transducer you want each time. It's a pain.


----------

